# Mainboard- altes raus, neues rein?



## Cojote (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

geht das wirklich so einfach?
Ich habe hier nämlich noch einen etwas älteren PC stehen (4 Jahre) den ich gerne aufrüsten würde.
Nun dachte ich daran mir einfach eines dieser Tuning-Kits zu kaufen, sprich neues Mainboard mit RAM, CPU usw.
Ich frage mich allerdings gerade, ob beispielsweise die Position der USB-Anschlüsse,... überhaupt genormt sind, sodass das neue Mainboard auch in das alte Gehäuse passt.
Nächste Befürchtung ist das Netzteil, muss das evtl auch getauscht werden?
Ist ein Intel und soll auch wieder ein Intel werden.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (28. August 2008)

Hi,

PC-Gehäuse sind eigentlich genau dahingehend genormt, dass jedes Mainboard passen sollte. Da gab's nur mal vor gefühlten 20 Jahren den Umstieg von AT auf ATX. Ob Du ein neues Netzteil brauchst, kommt halt darauf an. Das sollte aber bei den Tuning-Kits entsprechend dabeistehen.

LG


----------



## bokay (28. August 2008)

Da es bei moderneren Platinen eher aufs Stromsparen rausläuft wirst du wohl eher kein neues Netzteil brauchen (ausser du willst eine Höllenmaschiene bauen).

Wenn du selber sparen willst zahlt es sich aber sicher aus auch ein neues effizienteres Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## PC Heini (28. August 2008)

Beim Netzteil kommt es eher auf die Anschlüsse dess Mainboards an. ( Altes hat nen 20 Pin ATX Stecker, neues ein 24 Pin ATX Stecker ). Hinzu kommt noch, ob der Prozessor vom neuen Mb nen eigenen Stromanschluss hat. ( Eventuelle Grakastromanschlüsse nicht vergessen ).


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. August 2008)

Es soll tatsächlich noch Grafikkarten geben, die nicht so Massen an Strom verbrauchen, dass sie diese nicht ausschließlich über die PCI-Express-Schnittstelle beziehen können. Dass heißt wenn man darauf achtet sollte auch das kein Problem sein. Beim kauf eines neuen Mainboards sollte man vorallem auf die Kompatibilität des Sockels achten. Das bedeutet im Endeffekt, dass du entweder einen jüngeren Pentium 4, Pentium D oder schon einen Core besitzt und somit dir keine Sorgen machen musst da auch Intels aktuelle CPUs auf den Sockel 775 passen. Sollte deine CPU allerdings ein älterer Pentium 4 sein der einen Sockel 478 hast dürftest du Probleme haben ein gutes Mainboard (höchstens Ausschussware von Asrock oder ein MSI mit AGP) zu finden. Dort sollte dann über eine neue CPU nachgedacht werden da mit einem 478er Board die Investition nur aufgeschoben würde.


----------



## Klein0r (28. August 2008)

Cojote hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich allerdings gerade, ob beispielsweise die Position der USB-Anschlüsse,... überhaupt genormt sind, sodass das neue Mainboard auch in das alte Gehäuse passt.



Eigentlich ist bei dem Mainboard auch eine neue Blende bei für die Rückseite (da die Position der Anschlüsse sich ja ändern kann).
Beispiel: http://picture.yatego.com/images/47c6dccd1b58f9.2/710091.jpg
Die wird einfach getauscht und dann passt auch alles wieder!

Front-USB ist davon natürlich nicht betroffen und funktioniert weiterhin (wenn das MB die entsprechenden Anschlüsse hat - aber das hat eigentlich jedes).

Die anderen Fragen wurden ja schon beantwortet 

lg


----------



## chmee (28. August 2008)

Ja, eigentlich alles gesagt. Hier noch mein Senf:

1. Genau, Rückblende kann eigentlich ausgetauscht werden.
2. im TuningKit wird mit Sicherheit MB mit CPU und RAM verkauft, also keine Bedenken bezüglich "passen RAM, CPU und MB zueinander".
3. MB-Anschlüsse Strom 24pin anschauen, uU Netzteil dazukaufen.
4. alte Festplatten mit IDE/PATA ? auf dem neuen auch vorhanden ?
5. Verpflichtend : Betriebssystem neu aufspielen. Abstand nahemen von Reparaturinstallationen.

Kannst Du dieses Angebot mal vorstellen ? Ich halte nicht viel von Kits, da Ladenhüter ( oder Altmaterial ) für überhöhte Preise feilgeboten werden. Unterm Strich also kein wirkliches Angebot.

mfg chmee


----------

